

Startup Quote: Garry Tan, co-founder, Posterous - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4627167158

======
raychancc
Remember: It’s not innovation until it gets built.

\- Garry Tan (@garrytan)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4627167158>

